# Old TV series



## MrPhox (Jun 10, 2018)

I rediscover a old TV series that I like. Eureka.

No I don't mean the sci-fi show, I mean a old cartoon that talk, explain physic. I remember watching that on TV, it was a good way to explain basic stuff on physic like inertia, gravity, mass, speed, acceleration and on.


----------



## Mach (Jun 11, 2018)

Is there an archive of these somewhere?


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 11, 2018)

I think that's all? 

Science Videos - Eureka! - YouTube
I have see 27 episodes, don't know if there are more? I will check for TV Ontario and see if they still have it?


----------



## Mach (Jun 11, 2018)

MrPhox said:


> I think that's all?
> 
> Science Videos - Eureka! - YouTube
> I have see 27 episodes, don't know if there are more? I will check for TV Ontario and see if they still have it?


Thanks. I'm going to check this out. It never hurts to learn something new!


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 11, 2018)

Mach said:


> Thanks. I'm going to check this out. It never hurts to learn something new!


You're welcome ^^


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 11, 2018)

MrPhox said:


> You're welcome ^^


I check wikipedia and the official website and there are 30 episode on that series.( I will look for them all ^^)


----------

